# Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?



## milos2009 (21. November 2009)

Ich wollte nächste Woche mal wieder Forellenangeln gehen .
Und wollte euch fragen weil die Forellen ja laichen ob sie trotzdem beißen ? Und ob die Lachsforellen laichen ? Und ob es sich lohnt hin zu fahren ?#6

Falls ich fahre , fahre ich zum Angelpark Molzmühle .

http://www.angelpark-molzmuehle.de/

Würde gerne eure Meinung hören

mfg 
milos2009:vik:


----------



## Bulldogge08 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Abend

Die Fische beissen noch. Meineserachtens beissen sie jetzt sehr gut. Versuche es doch einmal oder Erkundige dich vor Ort mal,denn es ist von See zu See unterschiedlicher.



mfg Florian


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Die Fische laichen NICHT im forellensee ab! Die fangmöglichkeiten sind aktzeptabel bis gut.


----------



## Bulldogge08 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

nah viele nicht,aber es gibt Forellen wie Bachforellen die auch ablaichen hier bei uns.


----------



## milos2009 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

genau danke für die antworten also mach ich mich am Samstag los und hoffe auf ein paar schöne Forellen :vik:


----------



## Spreewald (26. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Sicher laichen Forellen nicht im Teich, aber sie werden von den anderen gejagt,weil sie die Eier verlieren, was den Erfolg etwas schmälert. Mit Ausdauer und einer bunten Mischung ( alle Farben die du dir vorstellen kannst )an Teig, sowie dem richtigen Schleppwerkzeug sollte es schon klappen. Auf stand würde ich es nur am Anfang versuchen, später dann schön tief schleppen... Petri Heil


----------



## milos2009 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Ja ich habe da noch eine Frage ich fahre jetzt am Samstag Forellenangeln in den Niederlanden.
Am See in Heioord bei Roermond. 
Hat jemand mit diesem See Erfahrungen ? 

mfg 
milos2009


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*



Spreewald schrieb:


> Sicher laichen Forellen nicht im Teich, aber sie werden von den anderen gejagt,weil sie die Eier verlieren


 
Das ist richtig, und darum sind genau in dieser Jahreszeit Lachseier DER Köder schlechthin, wenn sich laichreife Regenbogen - Rogner im Teich befinden...#6

Und das schreibe ausgerechnet ich, der Forellenpuffs hasst wie Eiterpickel....

Aber stimmen tut es tatsächlich!


----------



## henker68 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

so ich fange sie immer mit rogen von forellen das ist das besste was es gibt jetz


----------



## stanleyclan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

aber wie bekommt man den aufn haken?


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Einsalzen und einfrieren und nach dem Auftauen ist der Zäh oder aber in Reste vom Damenstrump oder feines Gemüsenetz


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

Hi,
richtig was Ulli schreib , das Salz entzieht dem Laich die Feuchtigkeit und der Rogen wird extrem fest und hält bombensicher am Haken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## paulbarsch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln , aber Laichzeit was tun ?*

der rogen hält auch so am haken! einfach die stränge in alufolie wickeln und einfrieren! die forellen beissen aber noch besser auf rogen, wenn es erstmal richtig kalt geworden ist! dann kann man den rogen auch gut in dorschlebertran tränken! (aber nur kurz)
gruss andreas


----------

